# Lawyers Spain



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

How do you check if a Lawyer is really as qualified as they say. I was told to check a bar register but they only state the lawyers name and business address and no other details? Like qualifications or where they qualified or perhaps how long they have been practising.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I know that LAWYERS have access to these details as when I had a fight - my lawyer looked up the oppositions - saw where she worked and dates - She just said "Hemos ganado (we've won)". We did too btw.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I know that LAWYERS have access to these details as when I had a fight - my lawyer looked up the oppositions - saw where she worked and dates - She just said "Hemos ganado (we've won)". We did too btw.


Muy bien. I wondered if an oridinary person can check up before they employ a lawyer.


----------

